# Fishing Creek WMA???



## davel (Dec 20, 2004)

Has anyone hunted it for ducks?  Was it crowded?  How did you do?  Do you need a boat? blind? or can you wade?  Thanks!
Dave


----------



## mdubnik (Jan 9, 2005)

*fishing creek wma ducks*

I have hunted fishing creek before...on saturday mornings it is very crowded (only day to hunt it). lots of people "blowing" duck calls, throwing out decoys, and talking loudly. usually a fair number of ducks, but imagine hunting with 10 people in a gymnasium...

all in all, not really worth it in my opinion...


----------



## UWGduck (Jan 13, 2005)

ditto on fishing creek


----------

